# Door trim repair



## Jbaxter0028 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey I'm a new home owner and my dogs have chewed on my door trim and I was wondering can I just replace the piece the chewed on or do I have to replace the whole casing.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I removed your email from public eyes so to receive the answer you need, please post a picture here and you will get information you need.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 15, 2016)

If you are anticipating a reoccurrence, and you are fairly good at it, just cut and replace the damaged section.

If not then replace the piece of trim, if it can be matched.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 15, 2016)

Matching the width and thickness of the original trim might be a challenge, since mills are making trim so much thinner now than they used to. But yes, you can clean up the ragged edge of the casing and cut a new piece to fit. If you can't find a match, and the mismatch bothers you, you may have to replace the casing all the way around the door. Hopefully, the dogs will adjust to their new home soon.
Congrats on the house and  to the forum.


----------

